# Body Opus Diet



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm all in on Dan Duchaines Body Opus diet. For those unfamiliar it a keto diet for 5 days a week and a huge carb over load on the weekends. My thinking is I want to cut way back on this insulin so just pounding it  on the weekends will leave me way ahead of the current consumption levels. As most of you know I'm gaining too fast for health porposes. may be this will slow the roll and I'll just feel better. 

This is my question. How long does it take to fall into ketosis? All day Monday and taking insulin 5iu with each keto meal and the piss strips still say zero. The strips haven't even started to change color yet.

 Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

It depends on the person. The average person takes 1-2 weeks to truly get into full ketosis. It’s almost impossible to accomplish in just a few days. It takes time for your body to make those metabolic changes, days just isn’t feasible. 

It doesn’t seem like the point of that diet is to get into ketosis. Isn’t it just a “ketogenic style” diet?


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow, good question. I thought you could drop in to keto in a couple days. That sucks!


----------



## AlwaysRaw (Feb 6, 2018)

It typically sucks for me to get into keto. I did lantus for a couple days (I think 3), and it put me into Keto. I never really get out of the keto flu as I am constantly pissed. I think it has to do something with the amount of muscle and the amount of exertion you put on it. For runners it great, as far as making them feel not shitty.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub7percent (Feb 6, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Wow, good question. I thought you could drop in to keto in a couple days. That sucks!





I’ve never done it but I think you could consider using insulin to bring on ketosis faster.  Not sure though.  Might be worth looking into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 6, 2018)

Are you still taking Glutamine? 

If so, it can knock you out of ketosis. Decent will vary person to person, but remember overall calories will dictate fat loss in the end. There's that in-between area where you haven't quite reached ketosis, but blood sugar is low, and that area makes ya feel a little crappy. Once you are full in ketosis, and after awhile once your body has adapted to the change, you will feel better. I know you know this part. 

If you have keto sticks, test your urine, purple means you are in. They aren't always accurate, or rather some things can interfere with the color change, but it is the easiest route to go by imo. 

I don't ever go Keto anymore, I just don't need to get that hardcore to reach my goals, and I can manipulate carbs to reach my goals. That said, when I did use a CKD, I found it best at the time with a 6 day keto and 1 day carb-up, or 1.5 day carb-up, instead of a full 2 days. This will vary person to person though. I used to reach ketosis by the first or second day after the carb-up. 

Mon and Tues I would train half the body at each session, almost HIT style with a few warm ups, then 1 all out set. I'd usually follow 1 high rep set after that. You want your heavy days right after your carb-up. If you do cardio, it will help lower blood glucose, but muscle glycogen will take resistance training. 

On thurs, I'd hit light arms/abs and calves. Saturday morning, I'd do my large full body workout. 

I never used slin while on the carb-up, but I did use humulin-r at low doses trying to get back into ketosis quicker after the carb-up. It was small doses, like 1-4iu. So I didn't use real large dosings. 

This was way back in like 1999/2000 or something like that.....a long ass time ago, lol.


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

Sub7percent said:


> I’ve never done it but I think you could consider using insulin to bring on ketosis faster.  Not sure though.  Might be worth looking into.



Ok, I’m no expert with insulin but, WOW does that sound INCREDIBLY dangerous!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2018)

AlwaysRaw said:


> It typically sucks for me to get into keto. I did lantus for a couple days (I think 3), and it put me into Keto. I never really get out of the keto flu as I am constantly pissed. I think it has to do something with the amount of muscle and the amount of exertion you put on it. For runners it great, as far as making them feel not shitty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Hey, I want to welcome you to AnaSci and thank you for posting and being active.

 CG


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2018)

Sully, yes on the face of it it's dangerous. But when using such small amounts and making sure the windows don't overlap, it does help get you there. At least that's what I'm reading. It sounds like Mr BMR has done this before and speak from experience.

BTW: I'm not trying to lose fat. I plan on keeping my base calories up to maintenance levels. I'm chasing the anabolic effects of the carb over load once a week.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm posting this over view to better help understand the Opus diet.


Dan Duchaine's Bodyopus Diet
Summary: 
The Bodyopus approach is simple...low carbs for 5 days, high carbs on the weekend. An interesting approach to fat loss, and possibly a better way to utilize a keto run.
In Dan Duchaine's book, Underground Bodyopus: Militant Weight Loss & Recomposition, he outlines a bodybuilding diet known as the Body Opus approach. While Duchaine is well know for being a steroid guru, this should not dissuade natural bodybuilders from giving the diet a try.

Keto diets are well known in bodybuilding circles. Some proponents believe that long term keto runs are acceptable, and some bodybuilding gurus - such as Dr. Warren Willey (see his book, Better Than Steroids) - believe that keto diets should be used infrequently. The Body Opus diet splits the difference, and has you cycle on and off a keto diet during the week.

Simply put, the Body Opus approach has you on a keto diet during the week, and a high carb diet during the weekend. The weekend carb feeding isn't an arbitrary two day celebration. It exists to propel the body into a rebound effect. During the two high carb days, your body will be very anabolic. This is especially important for naturals, and the reason why naturals should pay attention to the Bodyopus plan.

It is said that weekend glycogen supercompensation will cause cellular expansion, and the result will be an anabolic burst that rivals the potency of steroids. While it is true that this anabolic state is relatively potent, it will never be as strong as a steroid user's anabolic state. The reason being is that a drug-using lifter has an artificially heightened testosterone level, which cannot be decreased by external factors such as fatigue, over-training, etc.

With that said, the Bodyopus approach is still a viable, and interesting diet approach for natural bodybuilders considering keto runs. What follows are the Bodyopus diet basics.

Monday Through Friday

During the week, you will eat:

10% fewer calories then your caloric maintenance level.
30% of your calories from protein, 70% from fat.
So, for a bodybuilder who neither gains of loses weight at 3,000 calories per day, the Bodyopus plan would have then consuming 2,700 calories during weekdays. This would mean that 1,869 calories would come from fat, and 831 calories would come from protein. Breaking this down, you would eat:

208 daily grams of protein
208 daily grams of fat
Basically, your daily split - when looking at grams - is 50/50.

Saturday and Sunday

During the weekend, you will eat:

5-10% more calories then your caloric maintenance level.
60% of your calories from carbs, 25% from protein, and 15% from fat.
To continue our example, a bodybuilder with a caloric maintenance level of 3,000 calories would eat 3,150 to 3,300 daily calories on the weekend. Using the median of 3,225, this would equate to 1,935 calories from carbs, 806 calories from protein, and 484 calories from fat. Breaking this down, you would eat:

202 grams of protein
484 grams of carbs
53 grams of fat


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I'm posting this over view to better help understand the Opus diet.
> 
> 
> Dan Duchaine's Bodyopus Diet
> ...



Yeah, I wouldn’t call this an actual ketogenic diet. It used the same caloric breakdown as a standard keto diet, but it functions more as a carb cycling diet. There just isn’t enough time in that 5 day window to get into true ketosis. 

I think I posted a link to a study about carb cycling diets in one of your posts a few weeks ago. They definitely work, and the science confirms it. But, don’t confuse carb cycling with ketosis the way Duchaine did.


----------



## AlwaysRaw (Feb 6, 2018)

It looks like the anabolic diet I saw on strong lifts, Keto 5 days then carb load 2. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

I think this is the study that I linked you to in your other thread a while back. 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutri...37-science-says-refeed-diets-work-better.html


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2018)

If you decide to do this let us know how it goes. I have never trired it myself as I prefer a more balanced approach. I am curious how it works out though.


----------



## hockeylifter7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Check out the ultimate diet 2.0 (UD2) from Lyle McDonald. Duchaine was lyles mentor and Lyle created UD2 which is an updated and better version of body opus. He shifted the days around and optimized it. I've done UD2 and it just plain sucks to put yourself through but the results are insane. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DNA (Feb 8, 2018)

I did this diet back in 2000 when the book was fairly new! It works amazingly! You can throw off the keto sticks if your protein intake is too high. Your body can produce glucose from the protein which will throw your ketones off. It’s beem a long long time since I read the book, but I believe you need %70 of calories from fat and only %30 from protein.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 8, 2018)

DNA, thats a welcome point you just made. I've been on the diet HARD since Monday morning. The sticks are still reading on the very first level of indicating any level of ketones in my system. I'm eating a huge amount of proteins to keep from cannibalizing my muscle for BCAA. I have read the normal keto diet takes 3lbs of fat for every 1 lb of muscle. No way I'm going to trade off muscle like that. At my age the muscle is way to hard to find to just give it back like that.


----------



## Sully (Feb 8, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> DNA, that a welcome point you just made. I've been on the diet HARD since Monday morning. The sticks are still reading on the very first level of indicating and level of ketones in my system. I'm eating a huge amount of proteins to keep from cannibalizing my muscle for BCAA. I have read the normal keto diet takes 3lbs of fat for every 1 lb of muscle. No way I'm going to trade off muscle like that. At my age the muscle is way to hard to find to just give it back like that.



I’ve never lost that much muscle on a keto diet. EVER. At that rate a keto diet would be unsustainable for anyone for more than a few months. I know plenty of people that have stayed on a ketogenic diet for years at a time. I don’t know where those types of generalizations come from, but they aren’t accurate.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 8, 2018)

Do you think the gear would help slow muscle loss? That's what I'm thinking. 

Sully are you suggesting everything found in print isn't true and accurate? Your never going to get anywhere with crazy ideas like that!


----------



## b-boy (Feb 8, 2018)

WTF? you are NOT going to lose muscle on a ketogenic diet, this is 2018 and there are a ton of studies now proving this, ketones are protein sparing just like carbs are, the cool thing is that once you become fat adapted your blood Leucine levels will be way higher than people burning sugar for fuel.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 8, 2018)

Brad, do you know about getting false reads on the strips from ingesting to much protein? Is this true?


----------



## AlwaysRaw (Feb 8, 2018)

I guess everybody is different. I do Keto, I get stupid week. The glycogen in muscle goes away, so I look smaller. I can't get a pump bc of it. I hate life.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Feb 8, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Brad, do you know about getting false reads on the strips from ingesting to much protein? Is this true?


 your body has not started using fat for fuel yet ketone strips are useless


----------



## Sully (Feb 8, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Do you think the gear would help slow muscle loss? That's what I'm thinking.
> 
> Sully are you suggesting everything found in print isn't true and accurate? Your never going to get anywhere with crazy ideas like that!



I know. It’s not like someone would break the law and write something on the internet that wasn’t 100% true. I suck and I know it!


----------



## Sully (Feb 8, 2018)

AlwaysRaw said:


> I guess everybody is different. I do Keto, I get stupid week. The glycogen in muscle goes away, so I look smaller. I can't get a pump bc of it. I hate life.



Some of that happens to everyone. It should only be temporary, though. Once the body starts oxidizing fat for energy instead of carbohydrates, and starts producing its own carbs (ketones) those problems usually go away. Yes, you will look a little flat and strength and energy can drop a little bit. That’s to be expected because you’ve depleted muscle glycogen. But, once your body activated the necessary metabolic pathways that should all correct itself and you should start feeling much better. I think a lot of guys get discouraged and give up after a week or 2 because of how they feel. It can take longer than that to truly get into ketosis.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 9, 2018)

if your going to go keto then the goal is to become fat adapted, where your muscle tissue and everything is using ketones for fuel, when this happens then the keto stix are useless as you will not be excreting much ketones as your body will be using them for fuel, when you first start ketogenic diet the the keto sticks will show ketones as your body will start producing ketones when glycogen stores are depleted but your body will not be effectively using them as you are not fat adapted and will be pissing out ketones and they will show on the sticks.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 9, 2018)

it takes a while (up to 6 months for some poor individuals) to become fat adapted but once you do, you will no longer have that flat muscle look and you will have plenty of strength, my strength actually increased.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 9, 2018)

I had no idea you've been down this road. Really good insight! I've been banging around reading up on this but in a few short sentences so much has been said. 

 How long did you stick with it? Why did you get off? Did it literally get you ripped free of all fat?


----------



## AlwaysRaw (Feb 9, 2018)

Sully said:


> Some of that happens to everyone. It should only be temporary, though. Once the body starts oxidizing fat for energy instead of carbohydrates, and starts producing its own carbs (ketones) those problems usually go away. Yes, you will look a little flat and strength and energy can drop a little bit. That’s to be expected because you’ve depleted muscle glycogen. But, once your body activated the necessary metabolic pathways that should all correct itself and you should start feeling much better. I think a lot of guys get discouraged and give up after a week or 2 because of how they feel. It can take longer than that to truly get into ketosis.


Well hell, I've done keto for jus over a month prior to a competition. I can honestly I was miserable every last second of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 9, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I'm all in on Dan Duchaines Body Opus diet. For those unfamiliar it a keto diet for 5 days a week and a huge carb over load on the weekends. My thinking is I want to cut way back on this insulin so just pounding it  on the weekends will leave me way ahead of the current consumption levels. As most of you know I'm gaining too fast for health porposes. may be this will slow the roll and I'll just feel better.
> 
> This is my question. How long does it take to fall into ketosis? All day Monday and taking insulin 5iu with each keto meal and the piss strips still say zero. The strips haven't even started to change color yet.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this?



CG I'm really looking forward to hearing about your first hand experience with this diet.

B-Boy thank you for the input!  Your knowledge is ALWAYS appreciated.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 10, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I had no idea you've been down this road. Really good insight! I've been banging around reading up on this but in a few short sentences so much has been said.
> 
> How long did you stick with it? Why did you get off? Did it literally get you ripped free of all fat?


 ive been pretty much keto for little over a year now, even when I added back in carbs at 150 a day not too long ago I was still show blood ketone levels in ketosis, I have become very fat adapted so I can get away with a lot more than most people attempting this diet, I have gone higher protein and still in ketosis and have gone medium/low carb and still been in ketosis, even when I have a nasty cheat meal once in a blue moon I go back into ketosis very very quickly. I was able to stay pretty lean all offseason doing this even when I had pushed my calories up to around 4000 cals I was still staying pretty lean.


----------



## Sully (Feb 10, 2018)

AlwaysRaw said:


> Well hell, I've done keto for jus over a month prior to a competition. I can honestly I was miserable every last second of it.



Like B-boy said, it can take some guys as long as 6 months to become truly fat adapted. Sure, a month seems like a long time, but it’s fairly quick in the scheme of things. And if you haven’t become fat adapted in that month, it could definitely make you feel like crap the whole time. Maybe you’re just one of those unlucky guys that takes significantly longer than others to get to being fully fat adapted.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 10, 2018)

Woke up this morning literally covered in veins. Veins like I just finished a high rep training session. I'm still "HARD" on the keto diet. WTH is going on?


----------



## DNA (Feb 10, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Woke up this morning literally covered in veins. Veins like I just finished a high rep training session. I'm still "HARD" on the keto diet. WTH is going on?



Lol, your fat intake is probably high like it should be, and you probably have a good amount of sodium too. Fats can keep you full like carbs can. Sodium can also keep you hard and full. Keep fats high and don’t be scared of sodium! When I was keto, I used lots of mustard, hot sauce, and every zero carb condiment I could find.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 10, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> CG I'm really looking forward to hearing about your first hand experience with this diet.
> 
> B-Boy thank you for the input!  Your knowledge is ALWAYS appreciated.



BIO, let me give you a day in the diet.

-5 whole eggs mixed with ripped pieces of ham and 4 slices of American cheese on top. I sprinkle bacon bits on top also.

- Stake, I cut it up and fry it with a medium sliced onion with a green leaf salad and zero carb dressing.

-stir fried chicken in coconut oil. I over fry it so it browns. I like it that way.

-fried shrimp in butter. Again browned because the little crusties add flavor to  it.

- in between all these meals I'm snacking on cheese sticks I roll in ham slices. I found a pickle that's 1 carb for two pieces. For some reason it all tastes good together. 
-I found cashews that are 7 carbs for a quarter cup that I'm snacking on just before bed. Don't knock it till ya try it.

Flavored water and sugar free gum in MASS amounts.

 Now here it comes. Once I know I'm in keto I'm going to start Basel insulin and step it up along with the hgh to find a limit. I'm fascinated to see what insulin will do with such high concentrations of protein and with my body fighting it for the fat (I'm guessing) I think it could be "THE WAY" to bulk with zero to very little fat gains. We will see.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey all is going well in Opus land. But I still haven't taken a carb day yet. Guess what? I'm starting to feel good and have veins in my arms again.


----------



## pooh6369 (Feb 14, 2018)

I still have book, definitely works drop 25lb in a month


----------



## him123 (Feb 14, 2018)

Good thread.  Lets not forget carbs are a non essential nutrient.  Protein and fats are all you need for muscle gain.  Throw some fiber in there to move all that cheese around


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Poo6369 & Him123, Good to see you guys posting! Your both long time members with almost no posts.  Don't know if you've noticed but members like your self's have been coming out of the wood work lately. Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 16, 2018)

*LANTUS and KETO*

Well I was wondering if I could do this because of the unique quality of Lantus basil insulin being so forgiving in regards to going hypo.

What am I talking about? Guess what guys, I'm running 50iu a day of Lantus while on a full blown keto diet with ZERO sides of any kind. I feel GREAT. When I started the keto I was flat and very tired. I was also losing weight I didn't need to be losing. Now the weight and strength is rolling back in. I'm doing nothing more than a very high protein version of a keto diet. I suspected that the onset of Lantus is so slow and gradual that it would give my body time to convert fats to carbs. I was correct. I'm just guessing, but I honestly can't come close to imagining a better way to fall into prep or bulk for that matter. As surprised as I was, not much surprises me any more.

So to recap this: I'm currently on a keto diet and enjoying the benefits of 50iu of Lantus insulin every morning. I'm also doing 3iu of hgh three times a day. And don't kid yourself, this will accelerate fat loss exponentially 
I'll be posting pics this weekend in my log.


----------



## DNA (Feb 16, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Well I was wondering if I could do this because of the unique quality of Lantus basil insulin being so forgiving in regards to going hypo.
> 
> What am I talking about? Guess what guys, I'm running 50iu a day of Lantus while on a full blown keto diet with ZERO sides of any kind. I feel GREAT. When I started the keto I was flat and very tired. I was also losing weight I didn't need to be losing. Now the weight and strength is rolling back in. I'm doing nothing more than a very high protein version of a keto diet. I suspected that the onset of Lantus is so slow and gradual that it would give my body time to convert fats to carbs. I was correct. I'm just guessing, but I honestly can't come close to imagining a better way to fall into prep or bulk for that matter. As surprised as I was, not much surprises me any more.
> 
> ...




Holy shit! This thread just got to another level! I’ve never ever thought of using insulin while doing keto. I know you can use insulin to get you into ketosis faster, but I’ve never ever thought of using slin while in ketosis. Your the first person I know that is doing this. I rarely come across anything bodybuilding related that I don’t know about already. But this is totally new to me and I’m excited to follow your experience on this. Please keep us updated as much as possible on your experience! So 50iu of Lantus and zero issues with blood sugar??!! That’s awesome! I can’t use nearly the amount of gear that I used to. And I have to eat super low carbs now to lose fat. I used to be able to diet on 300g of carbs a day. Now I have to eat less than 50 to strip off body fat. I can’t get as big as I used to be because I can’t handle the steroids like I used to. But, now I have some hope of regaining some of my old size back on low anabolics while staying lean using a keto diet along with hgh and lantus!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 16, 2018)

DNA, I have searched the internet for anything related to using Lantus and keto for ((BBing)) purposes and found *nothing*. How cool would that be if I was on the cutting edge of this?
 I have been preaching for years about it being healthier to low dose gear and use insulin for the multiplying effects it has on gear instead of just using high levels of gear.  Dude you have really been around the block and back listening to you. I've been waiting for someone to hit on this and "see" it for what's going on here. Rambostallone saw it and jumped on it in my log. It's to early to call it, but this could truly be a game changer. Can you even imagine if things are happening the way I hypothesized? I could be the founding father of really and truly "Losing weight while building muscle" on an undisputed level. I'm up around 400 grams of protein a day at the moment. I'm also eating peanut butter, butter, cashews, whole eggs for fats. It's all stake, chicken, eggs, shrimp, whey, drinking egg whites


----------



## DNA (Feb 16, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> DNA, I have searched the internet for anything related to using Lantus and keto for ((BBing)) purposes and found *nothing*. How cool would that be if I was on the cutting edge of this?
> I have been preaching for years about it being healthier to low dose gear and use insulin for the multiplying effects it has on gear instead of just using high levels of gear.  Dude you have really been around the block and back listening to you. I've been waiting for someone to hit on this and "see" it for what's going on here. Rambostallone saw it and jumped on it in my log. It's to early to call it, but this could truly be a game changer. Can you even imagine if things are happening the way I hypothesized? I could be the founding father of really and truly "Losing weight while building muscle" on an undisputed level. I'm up around 400 grams of protein a day at the moment. I'm also eating peanut butter, butter, cashews, whole eggs for fats. It's all stake, chicken, eggs, shrimp, whey, drinking egg whites



I really have a feeling you might be onto something Concreteguy! I’ll be watching closely to this experiment, because if it works, it could truly be a game changer! If it works for you, I’m jumping on this train as well. I want to be big again, but can’t handle side effects of high dose gear anymore. Low dose anabolics, hgh, and lantus on a keto or super low carb diet might just be what we need to get big/lean and stay relatively healthy! I’m super stoked for you!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm up another pound and was energized out the ass in the gym tonight. Still getting leaner and feel great guys! I feel so good it's weird. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Marshall (Feb 17, 2018)

I think this is the easiest way to stay big and lean and actually enjoy eating. Been doing it for the most part for nearly 25 years since DiPasquale first published the Anabolic Diet. 

Someone who trains and their diet is a mess and looks mushy can get on this and in 8 weeks look like Superman.


----------



## mr_andy1 (Jun 29, 2018)

*What happened*

I was reading about body opus and have used insulin before amongst many steroid cycles so came across this forum as I googled getting into ketosis quicker using insulin.
I started reading this thread and became more excited as I read on until it suddenly ended, my first thought was oh shit, concreteguy died.
After registering, I'm pleased to see you're still alive and well and still posting so I'm really curious why the thread updates suddenly stopped.
This sounded like the next big thing and certainly a help to the same problem I dread when cutting of looking flat.
Please give some sort of end to this story, even if it did turn out to be unsustainable.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 30, 2018)

There is an entire log about doing it and how to do it in the "LOG" section.


----------



## EMPIREMIND (Jul 3, 2018)

Marshall said:


> I think this is the easiest way to stay big and lean and actually enjoy eating. Been doing it for the most part for nearly 25 years since DiPasquale first published the Anabolic Diet.
> 
> Someone who trains and their diet is a mess and looks mushy can get on this and in 8 weeks look like Superman.




I'm not sure where I went wrong but I tried the anabolic diet many many times and never got the results I expected. Now once I applied mountain dog nutrient timing and fasting, a whole nother story.  Most recently I tried the veritcle diet. Loved it and the performance and recomping was wild, but for cutting I always do best with nutrient timing and carbs around training.


----------

